
Bathroom Art  - martian
http://niemann.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/08/21/bathroom-art/index.html
======
litewulf
Its amazing how that subway map design is so amazingly ubiquitous that its
even being used to decorate bathrooms.

 _That_ is art I can support.

